# rosco likes to roll all over his toys, Why?



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Every time rosco is playing with a toy it doesn't matter which toy, mainly soft ones, he will put the toy on the carpet then start rolling all around on the toy. It almost looks like he is massaging his back, its actually kinda funny looking, why does he do this. One other thing he does is after he goes poop on the potty pad he walks off of the pad and goes onto the rug I have in the room, its a big area rug and he starts to wipe his back paws on the carpet as if he is kicking or trying to get something off of them, what could this be??? Anyone know, please help!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The toys probably feel good on his back.......sometimes malts will raise their back legs and kick out after they do their business. It is ok and is normal. It is funny looking, isn't it!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie loves to roll all over her plush toys too.. I love watchig her..she always looks so happy and contented when doing it.
As to the hind leg dig/stretch'... many if not most dogs seem to do this.. I read once that it was their instinct of 'stretching their 'scent' ... though I don't know how true that is. Missy used to extend her leg and just stay that way for a minute... it looked so cute..I called it her ballet stance.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda rolls on some of her toys, I always thought she was trying to leave her scent, it's cute to watch


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Bailey doesn't do the toys,but he loves to roll all over socks that are laying on the floor.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella rolls over her toys but also rolls over her treats. That has led to some messy situations at times.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Matilda rolls on some of her toys, I always thought she was trying to leave her scent, it's cute to watch[/B]


Yes, that's what I always thought, too. They want to make sure everyone knows just whose toys these are!! If there is a dead worm or something outside, my guys will want to roll on it, too. Yuk!!

Here's an article that explains it somewhat ....

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/why-do-dogs-l...tuff/page1.aspx


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi doesn't roll on her toys but she scratches her back legs on the carpet like that every time she goes potty. And she will continue to do it until I acknowledge her and tell her VERY GOOD GIRL GIGI!!!. LOL... It seems like I can't go potty without her in the bathroom with me. When I am done and flush she scratches the carpet for me too. It cracks me up!!! I always thank her for letting me know that I am done. LMAO And then I say GOOD MOMMY.. LOL. She really tries to praise me for a job well done. LOL Our babies can be so funny sometimes, cant't they??


----------



## olliemommy (Apr 21, 2008)

Ollie does the same thing with his toys, heck he rolls around even when he doesn't have a toy underneath him. He also does the scratching after he poops, I call it him peeling out! It's so funny.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

My guy loooooves to roll too except he just does it by himself and when he's playing. When he's feeling playful and we go to a new persons house to say Hi, he goes from one end of the couch to the other face first and rubs his WHOOOOLE body down it.. our couch and loveseat are in the L shape and he'll go from the couch to the loveseat and the side of the loveseat back.. then he'll go face first into the carpet and start rollllling and snorting and all kinds of stuff..... he's a character!!!!


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

Some of the doggy behaviour I believe comes from deep down in their genes and they cant help it - I have 4 so I get a wide range of strange to me behaviour. 
Even within the same litter - I have 2 rescues from same litter - the smallest male Pistol more so than his brother Cowboy sometimes does this cat like behaviour - he likes to rub himself all over my legs - his brother Cowboy does this too but Pistol can not wait until I take off my shoes or slippers ditto for hubby's shoes and he gets right in the slipper or shoe until all that is sticking out is his butt and hind legs this is especialy true if it happens to be new shoes and more so my stuff than my husbands and it could be that hubby wears size 12 and his shoes etc are heavier. They all love to get on any discarded clothing and Pistol will rub himself on a towel that is draped - not one from the dryer so much as a used one and I think it is to leave his scent or to mark me as his.
I have to believe it is recessed genes for some of the behaviour when you look at some things that these guys do - like bathroom stuff a pup that uses pee pad for bathroom then steps off onto the carpet and makes like he is burying their job is a throw back to ancestors days in the wild when for safety they covered their scent to avoid predators - mine have 2 acres of grass around our house and I see Baxter and Bella doing the hind leg burying motion after a poop. It is also recessed genes or a throwback to days in the wild when I give them treats - the boys immediately gobble theirs but Bella saves hers very very often - I am home all day with the dogs so get to observe their behaviour - a lot!!! besides I am curious and observant by nature so when I see Bella take her treat and she sometimes will go from place to place looking for the perfect hiding place (4200 sq ft house) so lots of nooks and crannies for her to choose - treats have turned up in the wildest places - like I bought 2 doggie blankets at Walmarts - they came in red or royal and had black paw prints and backed with sherpa - I put one under a chair in the living room so that they have a place to cuddle on the hardwood floor and one beside my bed on top of an oriental rug - also for sleeping comfort. I have watched Bella and before her my first Maltese ChiChi grab the fringe of a rug and pull it back and drop their treat and then cover with the rug - the first ever lamb shank bone I gave Baxter he took down the hall to an alcove near the front door in our old house where we hung coats like a closet with no door and hardwood flooring - he went to the back and deposited his bone then took my shoes and had them in an X up the baseboard covering his bone then I watched while he dug in the hardwood like it was dirt then even funnier pushed all that imaginary dirt back over his bone. I have seen Bella do this on my bed dig dig dig dig dig deposit her treat then spend 5 minutes pushing back the imaginary dirt over her treat and if you observe it is like a real dirt pile she pushes the "dirt" from several different angles. Baxter also rolls over his stuffed toys and they rub their faces in the couch or chairs - notice this when we go on holidays and see them do this in hotels and motels. Mpst motels/hotels will try to put you in a smoking room if you travel with dogs but Comfort Inn and a few others have like LaQuinta etc have a dog policy they accept dogs and dogs are welcome - so in those places we ask for non smoking room and do not declare the dogs - Comfort Inn is especially good to stay at since may have ground floor patio doors -we just back the SUV up to the patio door and offload luggage and doggy crates and our electric cooler with their dinner in it. In a room that has not had a dog in it ever they are fine but in a room where other dogs have stayed and some not been the best guests if you know what I mean the 4 of them will go on a sniffing sniffing sniffing spree all over the suite - mostly we get suites if possible because my husband often works at night even on holidays when we are travelling - I have to watch Baxter if this is the case because he will try and mark the corner of the comforter that is near the floor - probably because another dog has marked it before him. So they are given a long walk before we take them into a room to make sure they are "empty" I noticed that when we travelled and used pee pads the 2 smallest ones Bella and Pistol didnt seem to know the difference between a pee pad and a hotel towel like bath mat - I dont know how many times I told my husband do not leave the tub mat on the floor when you are done in the bathroom but men - yea told him 5 times that night but better go check and pick up the bathmat and put it on the shower rod if it is really damp so the dogs wont get confused - well after one long road trip and telling him several times at each stop and in each room and picking up after him I wasnt feeling good so went to bed - of course he left the mat down and Pistol pooped on it during the night - he jumped off the bed went into the bathroom did his thing and came back and jumped back on the bed - vaguely remember him getting up because he walked over me twice but thought that he might have wanted a drink - we always put the water bowls under the sink on the tile floor if possible - so next morning hubby found the "pressie" of course hubby was totally flustered like whoa now what - I just told him to take a kleenex and pick it up and flush it - and reminded him see why I tell you all the time to pick up the darn mat - pity it wasnt diarhea he could have had to scrub the towel mat.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Gigi doesn't roll on her toys but she scratches her back legs on the carpet like that every time she goes potty. And she will continue to do it until I acknowledge her and tell her VERY GOOD GIRL GIGI!!!. LOL... Our babies can be so funny sometimes, cant't they?? [/B]


Jax is the same way! Except he'll do his "bull run" if I don't immediately acknowledge that he went! He'll do the bull run until I tell him he's good and get him a treat!  They sure are funny!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy holds her toys and rolls on her back with the toys gripped in her front paws....while she tries to eviscerate them


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582235
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yes!! I have always believed too that the reason they do that is to leave their scent on the toy, or whatever they are rubbing on, so that all the other canines know it is their territory.
*
*Marie & the (rolling, rubbing) Boys
*


----------



## Labsarebetter (Aug 28, 2010)

I realize this is old, but I cannot believe no one knew about the "weird dog hind leg movement" after going to the bathroom. They do like cats do, but not as well. The kicking is intended for them pooping/peeing outside, where there's dirt, which would cover up the scent of their poop/pee.


----------

